
Amazon executive promotes the company’s new Echo Buds while wearing AirPods - sharjeelsayed
https://9to5mac.com/2019/09/25/amazon-executive-echo-buds-airpods/
======
rasz
Reminds me of Linaro conference from years back with every single Chinese dude
(allwinner, rockchip, mediatek) rocking iphone.

------
tibbydudeza
Or the Linux guy at a conference using keynote under MacOS.

Now a real hardcore Linux evangelist would roll their own presentation
software hacked together an hour before the talk using open source bits and
bobs.

